
One Year as a Developer Advocate - markmandel
http://www.compoundtheory.com/one-year-as-a-developer-advocate/
======
mtmail
Note: with an adblocker the font doesn't get loaded, that causes a Javascript
error and the page remains empty. Nothing against the article or adblockers, I
just wanted to let other readers know how to see the content.

~~~
markmandel
Ooh, that is good to know. I should fix that. Thanks for the heads up.

